# "Crash Course" Training?



## sonicdevo (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi all!

My name is Daniel, and I'm looking for some advice in finding a place to train for EMT-B.  I live in Oklahoma City, OK fyi.  I've run across Unitek College training; a 14-day crash course in California which is a little expensive for my taste (~$4,000).  I've also found a training program here that allows you to do the academic portion online, and the clinicals at their site in Crowley, TX.  This program is much less expensive (~$750) and it is close enough that it would be cheaper for me to travel/attend.  

1) What is your take on these "crash courses" in general?  Are they quality?  Worth the money?
2) Does anyone know of any cheap crash courses in the midwest?

Thanks for any help you are able to provide!


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, the Unitek one is not too far from here at all. And it's including the hotel & stuff, which probably accounts for quite a bit of the cost.
I'm not really a big fan of crash courses, but it really depends on what kind of student you are. I suppose that if you had a decent textbook beforehand and you read & understood the material, you might do OK with it.


----------



## sonicdevo (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm a pretty good student.  I'm not really too worried about the academic side of an EMT school... unless the school is just totally incompetent, I think I'll be able to pick up the academic stuff pretty easily.  However, I was kinda worried that my clinical experience would be lacking, or that an employer (EMSA here in Oklahoma City) might not look too kindly on a crash course.  (Or are EMS employers generally hurting badly enough for employees that they're not too picky about that kinda stuff as long as you're NREMT certified and seem like a responsible person?)

I don't want to half-*** this... but if most of what you learn to be an effective EMT happens on the job anyway... it could save me a lot of time and money if I'm willing to take on some more of the responsibility on myself to learn.


----------



## Jon (Oct 30, 2006)

EMSA, huh? - RidRyder? Paging RidRyder911!


Why are you looking for an intensive course? Many places offer one 2-3 nights a week for 3 months with some Saturday day classes. Does that not fit your schedule?

I would have reservations about a brand-new EMT from an unknown course, espicially a distance learning course.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree, if someone told me they had just finished a 14 day emt course, I would tell them to get the heck of my ambulance.


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh... another concern - Some states don't have EMT reciprocity with other states... if you want to go to EMT school in California, but want to work in Oklahoma (...where the wind comes sweeping down the range), you might not be able to transfer your cert into the state without another test or fees.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 1, 2006)

Jon said:


> Oh... another concern - Some states don't have EMT reciprocity with other states... if you want to go to EMT school in California, but want to work in Oklahoma (...where the wind comes sweeping down the range), you might not be able to transfer your cert into the state without another test or fees.



Right, but if he takes the NR here in California, he can apply for an OK license in OK. He wouldn't have to get one here first. So if he takes and passes the NR it's kind of a moot point. 

Also, if he does good, he wouldn't even have to admit that it was a 14 day class. Who'd know anyway? He'd just put down "Unitek College, Fremont CA" on the application.


----------



## sonicdevo (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys... I may have found a ~3 month course here in the oklahoma city area.  If not, I think I'm gonna take the program in Crowley, TX.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> Right, but if he takes the NR here in California, he can apply for an OK license in OK. He wouldn't have to get one here first. So if he takes and passes the NR it's kind of a moot point.
> 
> Also, if he does good, he wouldn't even have to admit that it was a 14 day class. Who'd know anyway? He'd just put down "Unitek College, Fremont CA" on the application.


Does OK accept the NR?


----------



## islandgal (Nov 4, 2006)

sonicdevo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Daniel, and I'm looking for some advice in finding a place to train for EMT-B.  I live in Oklahoma City, OK fyi.  I've run across Unitek College training; a 14-day crash course in California which is a little expensive for my taste (~$4,000).  I've also found a training program here that allows you to do the academic portion online, and the clinicals at their site in Crowley, TX.  This program is much less expensive (~$750) and it is close enough that it would be cheaper for me to travel/attend.
> 
> ...




Common sense and experience counts for a lot.    Use it.  Take the time to get a proper education.  Why the rush?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 4, 2006)

Oklahoma is a national registry state, and one has to pay the license fee to the Dept. of Health( http://www.health.state.ok.us/program/ems/warning.html) 
You may want to talk them as well, (Kay Hollingsworth) Oklahoma has clinical requirements as well. If one is at a Intermediate level, one has to complete an additional airway & trauma module. 

I will forewarn there is very little openings for basics in the metro area but, there are openings in the rural areas. These areas unfortunately do not pay as well as metro areas do. EMSA (OKC and Tulsa) does hire Intermediate and Basics for driver positions. I highly suggest that you re-consider any fast pace programs, they are highly frowned upon professionally. 

If you are hired on at EMSA, you will have to complete their academy as well. Each truck is staffed with Paramedic and are ALS. Some are very content, while others are dissatisfied with inability to ever provide care. As well, at this time there is a big controversy that both OKC and Tulsa Fire Dept'.s are attempting to gain control over EMS in both city. I personally do not want see this occurring or predict it, however stranger things have occurred. 

Good luck, 
R/r 911


----------



## sonicdevo (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea, I spoke with Kay Hollingsworth last week.  She told me that beginning in January, Oklahoma was going to become a NR state, but then blew some other information past me that didn't make a lot of sense.  So, I was a little confused as to how it was going to work.  She left me with the impression that if I were to go the route of the Texas program, I may have to take the NR in Texas or somesuch, just depending on how the politics of the situation work out. :wacko: 

I've heard that EMSA is having some issues right now, and am not opposed to working in a more rural setting.  I may just call the EMSA recruiter tomorrow morning and see what he has to say about job avaliability and the "crash course" issue.

I'm kind of "in a rush" because, to be honest ... up to this point in my education I haven't used my time as wisely as I should have.  I don't _plan_ on working in EMS long-term (In fact, I'm preparing to apply to another health careers program at the moment).  But I'm very interested in becoming an EMT because it will allow me to "get my hands dirty" so-to-speak, allow me to help others, be a constructive move for my career, etc.  However, if I go for a program that takes 4 months... 6 months or longer, it becomes more questionable how beneficial this would be for me in the long-term because of the time constraints of the application process, etc.

Anyway, I guess I'm asking... will a short term program prevent me from being hired and gaining the experience I desire?  Or is it likely that I'll find _some place_ that I can work within an hour or so of a major city like OKC?

P.S.  I've found out about a (2-3 night a week) program in an OKC suburb (Choctaw, OK) that a fireman friend of mine attended.  He claims it's a 3-mo. course taught by an ex-Paramedic who is supposedly respected in his field.  Would a program like this figure in much differently on the prestige-level as compared to the other "crash-course" formats?

Again, thank you all for taking the time to answer the questions of a noob like me!


----------



## MarcoEMTpolo (Nov 6, 2006)

*crash course*

I took a crach course at UCLA, it cost $700. Honestly, the instructors are te best, none of my professors in my other classes even come close to teaching as well as the instructors at UCLA. http://www.cpc.mednet.ucla.edu/SRRS/ is the website if your interested. I highly recommend. oh and by the way, its a 14 day course so be ready to study a bit.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 6, 2006)

Kaye, can be confusing at times and has a nasty nickname. Oklahoma has always been a national registry state since its initial license 1982 (I used to work at the Dept. of Health), when Kaye was a secretary. 

If you are discussing Eastern Oklahoma County Vo-Tech, each Vo-tech has an EMT program and as well as OSU (OKC) and Oklahoma City Community College (OKCCC) has Basic EMT -paramedic programs. Some of these have mini-mesters which are 8 weeks long, some may even shortening the length. 

I work most of the areas, and EOCC has an okay program and the both colleges has an excellent program. OKCCC is the only national accredited EMS program in Oklahoma. If you are considering another health care profession, one might want to look at obtaining college credit for transfer if you are going to spend the money and time. 

I personally think EMSA will be around for a while, and if you want to stay in OKC area and not promote upward in EMS, is one of the better spots. Figure at least 2 -4 weeks orientation and maybe starting at nights, but it is a job. The medic and EMT shortage is not affecting us, except in the rural areas, which always has had this problem. We have an over abundance of both, hence the pay is not comparable as some areas (nationally) but our costs of living is lower nationally. 

I wish the best of luck....

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 23, 2006)

$700 and up for EMT-B Cert????  Oh My :censored: Gawd!

Around here, get an agency to sponsor you and it's less than $200 for a 6 week course at the local community college, pass the state test and you are done. If you want additional certs IV-Airway or ILS they are about the same amount of money and time.


----------

